# Softnet-S7



## Ray-Banton (11 September 2008)

Weiss jemand zufaellig wo ich en Softnet S7 Demoversion herbekomme?


----------



## MW (14 September 2008)

Ray-Banton schrieb:


> Weiss jemand zufaellig wo ich en Softnet S7 Demoversion herbekomme?


 
Da Softnet S7 von Siemens ist würde ich mal tippen das du auch nur von denen eine Demo bekommen kannst. Ich wüsste allerdings grad nix von einer solchen Demoversion, ich kenn da nur die Lean Version (oder war es die Lite ?) die aber auch was kostet.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 September 2008)

Von einer Demo-Version weiss ich auch nichts. Allerdings gibt es von Softnet auch verschiedene Versionen: Softnet PB, Softnet IE, Softnet IE Lean ....
Worum geht es genau? Wofür wird Softnet benötigt?


----------



## Ray-Banton (17 September 2008)

scheint sich erledigt zu haben, siemens schickt die software rueber.
von nem preis war bislang keien rede, also schaetze ich, das die demo erstmal kostenlos ist.


----------

